# I am so so mad



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Today someone was ment to be coming to see the kittens . She was coming by train so I said I would pick her up .. All was arranged.

I rearranged my work appointments around the train time ... Did she show up No

Not a call , text or email .. How dare she waste my time :mad2:


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

so annoying....but she wasn't worthy of a kitten then and you found out before she took one home.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

The ignorance of some people never ceases to amaze me. Obviously not worthy of one of your kittens.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Welcome to another *pleasant* aspect of cat breeding


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Not worthy at all .. Grrrrrrrrrr. I just don't understand some people you put yourself out and they slap you in the face .. And now I have to work late. Think I need a drink lol


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

People can be so selfish and ignorant :mad2:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, that that is spectacuarly rude


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I've recently has someone give me 24 hours notice of a cancellation. I was so delighted to be told before I went mad cleaning, tidying and getting ready for visitors I forgot to be annoyed at all


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I think I would be giving that person a piece of my mind! I would make it very clear the efforts you went to, and that her not contacting you was unacceptable.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Some folk just don't give toss Rach , i really do not envy anyone who breeds ... The * stuff * you put up with from prospectives beggars belief.

totally selfish attitude from that person, they do not deserve to have one of your babies.... I mean a simple txt FGS how hard is that :mad2:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Have you tried phoning them? I'm afraid I wouldn't be able to help myself had that been me.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

How about you give us their name and they will go on the black list!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

What really worries me is when I have puppies in the house and someone who is expected doesn't turn up and I have handed out my address, that really makes me paranoid.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Got that one covered. I ask people to give me a ring just before they are setting out and that's when they get the address, not one second before


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

That is so rude.  

I would be really annoyed too.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

havoc said:


> Got that one covered. I ask people to give me a ring just before they are setting out and that's when they get the address, not one second before


Sounds like a good idea. I had some people that were due to visit me once and had been communicating by email. Gave them the address the night before and they never showed up in fact I never heard from them again and they were local. I immediately deleted their email address as I was so angry, if I had responded to their absence by email I wouldn't have been at all civil and I refuse to stoop to that level.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I give a whole spiel about how nobody gets to stick to exact timings these days so it's easier to just let me know as they are setting out - dead friendly and all that  Nobody gets to visit here without phoning me, never even get close to the visit situation without at least one phone chat.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

She never got my address as I was picking her up ... I have tried ringing but phone off ... Surprise surprise .... Also I have got emails from a couple of ppl today , saying your kittens are gorge can they go ACTIVE ..... 

My ad clearly states these kittens are for pet homes only and have a contract to spay .. What part of that don't they understand .... Am I thick are is it them ... 

Sorry am ranting ... Am all out of routine , worked late, hungry and just mad.. And to top it off forgot to take raw out the freezer so little one will have to wait ...


----------



## cat burglar (Jun 9, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> She never got my address as I was picking her up ... I have tried ringing but phone off ... Surprise surprise .... Also I have not emails from a couple of ppl today , saying your kittens are gorge can they go ACTIVE .....
> 
> *My ad clearly states these kittens are for pet homes only and have a contract to spay* .. What part of that don't they understand .... Am I thick are is it them ...
> 
> Sorry am ranting ... Am all out of routine , worked late, hungry and just mad.. And to top it off forgot to take raw out the freezer so little one will have to wait ...


I thought most breeders early neutered their kittens these days due to that very reason. I don't think I would trust people to neuter, contract or not.

I'm sooo glad I only have neutered moggs, as I would not like to be in a breeder's position, ever! 

Sorry you were badly let down today. I would be absolutely livid in your shoes too.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Very rude not to show up, so glad I've not come across that. I also don't give out my address until the last moment, or we meet at a show. And kittens are early neutered so I've no worries about that either.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

My vet will not EN , only at 6 months for girls .. There is another vet in my area who will, but I would not let them touch any of my cats ... Bad experience in the past ...


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

It is so annoying when they don't turn up, just ignorant and really no need, there are a lot of timewasters around, I think some of them just like to collect photos. We send potential owners loads of pics from birth until they are ready to leave but they still let you down. 
They don't deserve your kitten, hopefully you will find a much nicer home for her.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I had this three times in the last few weeks, so rude and ignorant, even if they make excuses its better than just not turning up,
I always insist on a phone call before I will agree to a visit, voices can tell you so much, whatever they actually say


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd far rather people not turn up at all than turn up, stay for ages and then you never hear another word. I've known it happen and that really would be a waste of my time  I have had visits where I've known from the start it was purely to see the breed/colours etc. and I don't mind at all as long as I know that's what we're doing. I have known a breeder who had a whole family turn up and they waited until they were in with a cup of tea made for them before saying 'we're not after a kitten, we just thought it would be a nice afternoon out for the kids'. They'd have worn that tea if it had been my house :lol:


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Another waste of time is when they ring and ask how much the kitten is, you say its on the as, they say it isn't, so you have to go through it all ,and ask where they saw it, just to prove its there 
Then they say,oh didn't want to spend so much, do they think we give them away,


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

havoc said:


> I have known a breeder who had a whole family turn up and they waited until they were in with a cup of tea made for them before saying 'we're not after a kitten, we just thought it would be a nice afternoon out for the kids'. They'd have worn that tea if it had been my house :lol:


I'm sure some people just look on our homes as a day out, I always state that no more than 2 people at any one time are allowed to visit, we never allow our kittens to go anywhere where there are small children but on the odd occasion whereby there is just one child we consider old enough then we allow them to bring that one with them if need be. Your friend should have charged them for visiting her kittens ... my son unbeknown to me when he was little used to charge his friends to visit our zoo (we had lots of animals, being cats, birds, a python, rodents etc).


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

havoc said:


> I'd far rather people not turn up at all than turn up, stay for ages and then you never hear another word. I've known it happen and that really would be a waste of my time  I have had visits where I've known from the start it was purely to see the breed/colours etc. and I don't mind at all as long as I know that's what we're doing. I have known a breeder who had a whole family turn up and they waited until they were in with a cup of tea made for them before saying 'we're not after a kitten, we just thought it would be a nice afternoon out for the kids'. They'd have worn that tea if it had been my house :lol:


Cheeky buggers ... Am sure there is another planet within our planet where these people live ... I had one this afternoon wanted to come and take a kitten today, I said kitten would not be ready for her new home until another two weeks as they didnt have there second vac on Thursdays due to runny bums , so on Ab then back this week for vacs this week ... She kicked off and said I was therefore breeding sick kitten and she would be better off in her hands . ... WTF

To be honest I was lost for words ...


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

sharonbee said:


> I'm sure some people just look on our homes as a day out, I always state that no more than 2 people at any one time are allowed to visit, we never allow our kittens to go anywhere where there are small children but on the odd occasion whereby there is just one child we consider old enough then we allow them to bring that one with them if need be. Your friend should have charged them for visiting her kittens ... my son unbeknown to me when he was little used to charge his friends to visit our zoo (we had lots of animals, being cats, birds, a python, rodents etc).


Wise boy you have there lol ... Pocket money whoop whoop lol


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

sharonbee said:


> I'm sure some people just look on our homes as a day out, I always state that no more than 2 people at any one time are allowed to visit, we never allow our kittens to go anywhere where there are small children but on the odd occasion whereby there is just one child we consider old enough then we allow them to bring that one with them if need be. Your friend should have charged them for visiting her kittens ... my son unbeknown to me when he was little used to charge his friends to visit our zoo (we had lots of animals, being cats, birds, a python, rodents etc).


Sharon...dead right, it's a day out for them. 
I am not a breeder, but I used to foster locally and got the same from some prospective adopters, not so much not turning up, but turning up, staying the whole of Sunday afternoon with their kids, then saying they had another three to see before they made up their minds. It got to the point that when someone rang to come and see a cat/kitten I would ask them straight how many others they were going to see and to ring me back _after_ they had seen the others but _only_ if the others were not to their liking. When you are volunteering, and giving of your time (and money) you can do without it. They think everything revolves around them!! It annoyed me how many turned up without a carrier which more or less meant they were not serious about taking the cat that day anyway.


----------



## outsider (Jun 20, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> Today someone was ment to be coming to see the kittens . She was coming by train so I said I would pick her up .. All was arranged.
> 
> I rearranged my work appointments around the train time ... Did she show up No
> 
> Not a call , text or email .. How dare she waste my time :mad2:


As it happened quite often with us in past, we stand up some rules to avoid people like your customer.
1. We never accept calls from an unknow number or private number (so I can call it back if necessary)
2. I never give my address via phone. 'Please write an email so I can send back my address and no misunderstandig' - because if a person is not lazy to write (and give email address, too) I have better chance that one's intention is serious.
3. I always ask everyone, that if something happen and can't come, please be so kind and let me know, not to turn down others for nothing.

And nowadays we do not really have cases when they promise to visit and don't come, or at least let us know that not to wait for them. Try.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> we never allow our kittens to go anywhere where there are small children


Wow! If you get a childless couple do you insist one of them shows proof of sterilization so there's no danger of small children in the future?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

havoc said:


> Wow! If you get a childless couple do you insist one of them shows proof of sterilization so there's no danger of small children in the future?


Sorry had a little giggle at that comment ... I personally think young children are ok, as long as the parents teach thier little darlings how to handle a kitten and the consequences if they don't , I have always had pets from a very young age,, cats dogs,mice,rats, rabbits and horses so we all have to start somewhere.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

The age of the children have nothing whatsoever to do with my decision. Their behaviour both generally and with the kittens is what sways me. I've met older children and adults I wouldn't let have a kitten and I've had delightful, well mannered three year olds visiting. I don't restrict the numbers who can visit either (within reason obviously). How can you judge a whole family if you refuse to meet them?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

havoc said:


> The age of the children have nothing whatsoever to do with my decision. Their behaviour both generally and with the kittens is what sways me. I've met older children and adults I wouldn't let have a kitten and I've had delightful, well mannered three year olds visiting. I don't restrict the numbers who can visit either (within reason obviously). How can you judge a whole family if you refuse to meet them?


Very true ... You have to meet them to decide whether they are a suitable family to own our precious kittens


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

When I took on my wild lad they were looking for somebody without children, for obvious reasons! So I think within some breeds, restricting age of children could be better for the cat (and possibly the child as even the most well mannered 5 year old with the best of intentions could misjudge a situation). For example early generation bengals or savannahs I think are better suited to homes without young children. I know at the end of the day it is entirely up to the breeder, but if they know a cat is better suited to homes without children, regardless of breed, I think that isn't something they should be judged for as they are obviously making an attempt at placing a cat/kitten in a home that they think fits the individual animal best.


----------

